# J1055 - I was going through



## chavera

Hello,

I was going through the 2013 HCPCS book and noticed that J1055 has been deleted. I did some research online and saw that J3490 was added but I wasn't sure it it was replacing the J1055 code?

Thanks,

Raquel


----------



## britbrit852003

This is from ACOG:

Changes in Depo Provera Coding

 HCPCS codes J1051 (Injection, medroxyprogesterone acetate, 50 mg), J1055 (Injection, medroxyprogesterone acetate for contraceptive use, 150 mg) and J1056 (Injection, medroxyprogesterone acetate/estradiol cypionate, 5 mg/25 mg) have been discontinued as of December 31, 2012. 


Effective January 1, 2013, injection administration of medroxyprogesterone acetate (Depo-Provera) should be reported using HCPCS code J1050 (Injection, medroxyprogesterone acetate, 1 mg). Due to the change in dosage from the discontinued codes, when reporting code J1050, the appropriate dosage (measured in units) should be reported based on the specific needs of the patient.

 Report the injection administration in addition to CPT code 96372 (Therapeutic, prophylactic, or diagnostic injection (specify substance or drug); subcutaneous or intramuscular). However, per CPT, it is not appropriate to report injection administration code 96372 without direct physician or other qualified health care professional supervision, unless administered in a hospital setting. In that case, report instead, code 99211 (Office or other outpatient visit for the evaluation and management of an established patient, that may not require the presence of a physician or other qualified health care professional), if applicable.


----------



## OBbiller

*J1050*

So does that mean that we are billing J1050 and in description use the 150 mgs or 150 units on the claim form.


Chris Rubich, CPC
Associates for Women's Health, S.C.


----------



## britbrit852003

The CPT description is 1mg so if 150 mg was given than I would say 150 units would be reported on the claim form.


----------

